# overstrength factor - AISC



## knelli (Apr 2, 2010)

Hi,

I'm studying for the S2 exam and have very little experience in seismic design.

Where in the AISC seismic provisions is it specifically discussed when to use the overstrength factor?

I am studying using the IBC SDC manuals, Williams Seismic and Wind examples and also have the AISC Seismic Provisions.

Are there rules of thumb when to use it? Is there a reference out there that discusses this topic in a sensible way?

Is the overstrength factor discussed in concrete design (PCA notes or others) too?

Thanks!


----------

